# También hay quien habla español...

## lunatc

Saludos a todos los hispanohablantes...mmmm..¿"gentooxeros" sería?.. - mejor no, no suena demasiado bien, mejor otra cosa....  :Laughing: 

----------

## bob_t

 *lunatc wrote:*   

> "gentooxeros"

 

bueno, a mi me gusta gentooistas  :Razz:  , pero que se yo, tio....

(siento que no hay acentos...mi lengua materna es ingles, y no he configurado los claves para producirlos...pronto, !os prometo!)

b

----------

## pitbull

Heh ... como me da gusto ver gente hispana por aca!!   :Very Happy: 

P~

----------

## Guest

Hola a todos. Recientemente se han estado realizando esfuerzos para brindar un mayor soporte a la comunidad hispanoparlante de usuarios de Gentoo.

Por lo pronto, les recomiendo que visiten la página de listas de correo: http://lists.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/listinfo y si les parece bien, se suscriban a las listas gentoo-user-es (lista general para usuarios hispanoparlantes) y gentoo-doc-es (lista para coordinar la creación y traducción al Castellano de documentos Gentoo).

Gracias, un cordial saludo

----------

## Tuxisuau

Deberiamos crear toda una jerarquia de foros en Spanish, como la que hay en portada en inglis.

----------

## Tuxisuau

Y nosotros todavia no... habra que espavilar ;(

----------

## PollO

Si deberia haber una gerarquia en castellano, no se cuantos usaremos gentoo pero auque seamos pocos deberia estar

----------

